# Taking vitabiotics pregnacare conception



## stelle (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it ok to take pregnacare conception before treatment and during ? does it help?


----------



## MrsMacD (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Stelle I've been taking it for months. There's probably a cheaper alternative but haven't come across one. I haven't actually undergone treatment since I started them and am on other tablets so wouldn't know if it helped anyway but would definitely recommend taking them before treatment.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Definitely take it, fish oil is recommended too x


----------



## stelle (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks wasnt sure if it affects treatment .  Will carry on taking it x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Stelle - I've been taking them for a couple of years (with breaks). I take pregnacare as does DH as they have all your recommended daily amount of vits which also include vital vits like folic acid, crucial in pregnancy. Any vits can take a month or so to get into your system so sooner the better I think.

Good luck  

Essie xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I take pregnancare conception & 500mg vitamin c a day, husband takes wellmans conception. & we both take Brazil nuts & pumpkins seeds each day too x


----------

